# hydrogen chloride scavenging



## celialinar

Hola a todos: estoy leyendo una patente sobre plásticos y hay una parte que dice:" hydrogen chloride scavenging properties" ¿alguien sabe qué quiere decir? muchas gracia


----------



## O Betanceiro

se trataría de eliminadores de ácido clorhídrico libre en el medio, en este caso, supongo, el plástico que se está fabricando.

La traducción de scavenging es difícil. Echa un vistazo a este enlace del foro.


----------



## O Betanceiro

O Betanceiro said:


> se trataría de eliminadores de ácido clorhídrico libre en el medio, en este caso, supongo, el plástico que se está fabricando.
> 
> La traducción de scavenging es difícil. Echa un vistazo a este enlace del foro.


 

Olvidé adjuntarlo; ahí va.

forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-60451.htm


----------



## celialinar

Gracias O Betanceiro, pero no puedo entrar en el link que me has dado....


----------



## rholt

Intenta ahora:

http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-60451.htm


----------



## celialinar

gracias...asi que la traducción de:" calcium carbonate is not suited for practical use as a hydrogen chloride scavenger because it exhibit low scavenging efficiency ..." es que el carbonato calcico no es válido como neutralizador para cloruro de hidrógeno porque exhibe baja eficiencia neutralizadora..." ¿sería algo así?


----------



## O Betanceiro

celialinar said:


> gracias...asi que la traducción de:" calcium carbonate is not suited for practical use as a hydrogen chloride scavenger because it exhibit low scavenging efficiency ..." es que el carbonato calcico no es válido como neutralizador para cloruro de hidrógeno porque exhibe baja eficiencia neutralizadora..." ¿sería algo así?


 

Sí, aunque creo que yo escribiría

..."  el carbonato calcico no es válido como neutralizador *de* *ácido clorhídrico* porque exhibe baja eficiencia neutralizadora..."


----------



## celialinar

Gracias, ya lo tengo claro.


----------



## sinclair001

Scavenging también puede ser amortiguador.
*hydrogen chloride scavenging properties = *
"Propiedades de amortiguamiento de cloruro de hidrógeno"


----------



## hestephy

celialinar said:


> gracias...asi que la traducción de:" calcium carbonate is not suited for practical use as a hydrogen chloride scavenger because it exhibit low scavenging efficiency ..." es que el carbonato calcico no es válido como neutralizador para cloruro de hidrógeno porque exhibe baja eficiencia neutralizadora..." ¿sería algo así?




El término scavenging se refiere a un proceso por el que el material disuelto en el agua marina se incorpora al material particulado (por adsorción, etc), se transporta y finalmente se deposita en el fondo, eliminándose de la columna de agua. Puedes buscar semejanza y entenderlo, no?


----------

